

Striped RAID Using SSDs in a 15“ MacBook Pro - jcorbett
https://randomnerds.com/solid-state-drives-striped-raids-maximum-macbook-pro-performance/

======
dekhn
How does striped RAID of two drives give you 4X the write throughput? That
sounds like a writeback cache setting got changed.

